# Pads



## Rainman (Jun 7, 2002)

What kind of pads does everyone use?  I use Kempo gloves, shin instep guards and macho kicks, chops, and headgear upon occaison.   I've learned to use different types for different skill levels- thinner dipped stuff for brown and under so I can feel the impact.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 8, 2002)

I use Tiger Claw


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 8, 2002)

I EXCLUSIVELY use  Johnson & Johnson brand first aid products:rofl: 


Old Century Blue stuff

Century "Instructor" gloves

Brine L-33 Lacrosse Gloves combined with "Lg. Youth" hard plastic lined shin guards for forearm protection.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 8, 2002)

Macho gear is the only material I've had hold up over the years. I also have a pair of Jhoon Rhee master kicks in which I really like how they hold up.


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 8, 2002)

I have century too....more because of price as apposed to function, alot of tourneys dont allow "kenpo gloves" anymore


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:asian: *



We're not talking about your fearless attitude!

I like Century "C" gear myself.:boxing:


----------



## KenpoDave (Jun 8, 2002)

I use Fist foot and shin pads, modified JKD gloves (my gorilla gloves) and a Macho cup.   

Dave


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)

size "Bull" XXXL, Ricardo is having a hard time getting a comfortable fit.

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 8, 2002)

Then he's wearing it in the wrong place.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Then he's wearing it in the wrong place.:rofl: *



It's time for my "Mass Attack", I'm getting double teamed by the Seig, and the Dragon!:biggun:


----------



## Kalicombat (Jun 8, 2002)

I use Century because they have them at ACADEMY, and if you tear them, no biggie, just go buy another set because they are inexpensive. Also, when sparring with friends, not in tournaments, I like to wear a pair of hockey gloves, they give you alot more mobility in your hands to grab with, they are leather, and the smell after you get them broken in gives you an edge.  

Being that I am on the large side, despite losing a bunch of weight, finding a jock that is bearable is impossible. I tool a pair of those boxer/brief scivies and sewed in the cup holder and *** straps. It works like a charm.


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> 
> *What kind of pads does everyone use?  I use Kempo gloves, shin instep guards and macho kicks, chops, and headgear upon occaison.   I've learned to use different types for different skill levels- thinner dipped stuff for brown and under so I can feel the impact.
> 
> :asian: *



Cheap, unbranded shin guards, the ones that look like surgical stockings with a bit of foam at the front, and a cricket box.

That's it apart from the rare occasions when the sparring gets serious, then I shove some Hyashi mits and boots on.

I'm trying to get my hands on a pair of these leather bag/sparring mitts cos you can actually parry and stuff in those, unlike clumsy gloves, but I haven't managed it yet.

We only really have one martial arts shop in Leeds ad it's quite small, not a great range of stock.

(Hehe, last time I went in he'd got a wooden dummy in in the corner, I started to move towards it, about to give it my best Bruce Lee impression, but I got glared at so I sneaked away from it! I think he was sick of people playing but not buying!)

Ian.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 8, 2002)

hehe...I can't afford my own gear, so I scrounge up whatever my instructor has in the studio.


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Macho, hands & feet for tournaments.

I've started using a head gear with a little more protection...it has cheek guards.

I've weened myself off of the shin guards with conditioning.


In addition the other pads I use are focus mitts, a kicking shield, 2 wave masters, a pair of thai pads, a thai heavy bag and a training dummy I created...http://jbkenpo.netfirms.com/dummy.jpg

It actually looks a little different now, but you get the idea...

jb:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 9, 2002)

It depends on what were doing. Boxing Gloves for bag work or boxing. Kempo gloves for sparring in kempo class and NHB gloves for grappling class. Wrestling shoes for all. Wear cage helmet for stick fighting.

Bob Thomas


----------



## Rainman (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *I think Macho, hands & feet for tournaments.
> 
> ...



Interesting dummy what are its funtions?  My shins are conditioned well enough for most,  However one guy in our class has shins like steel and they are pointed.  The 1/2 inch padding just allows you to keep your flesh intact-  we both lose some flesh  on impact.  He's a little younger and heals faster so I cheat now.

:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Visual point of reference
Lets me feel resistance against the strike or block
Lets me work with a partner that is always there
The "leg" which moves lets me work on leg disruptions
Allows me to not have to ask my wife to throw a right punch:rofl: 

jb:asian:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 10, 2002)

JBKempo,

Kewl Mook Jong!  

  I have a vertical Tire Dummy (naturally with the handle/nickname), and a Century "BOB" for practicing all those nasty things WE DON'T want to do on each other with any power.


  I'd guess before long Sieg & Tessmania will have a Tire Dummy too (he just does not KNOW IT yet............)


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> 
> I'd guess before long Sieg & Tessmania will have a Tire Dummy too (he just does not KNOW IT yet............)  [/B]



Ohhh let's see.. Seig's bday was yesterday.. he didn't come home with any Tire Dummy this morning Pete.. hahaa.. does this mean maybe you're going to be a regular at the school ??  *Grins hopefully.. 

Tessmania .. hahaaa gotta love it ~!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> 
> I'd guess before long Sieg & Tessmania will have a Tire Dummy too (he just does not KNOW IT yet............)  [/B]



Ok I just got your email Pete.. See you tonight )


----------



## Seig (Jun 11, 2002)

I just checked, I have three tires outside that are looking for a good use to be put to!


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 12, 2002)

heh-heh-heh (a VERY sinister Pete laugh).

Are they the same size??? I'll check mine tonight after I make that trip I told you about this AM. 

A trip to Lowes may be in order...............


----------



## Seig (Jun 12, 2002)

Yes they are.  Ibelieve they are 14 inchers.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

just like me.


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *just like me. *


is keeping me from shredding you on that one!:roflmao:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

Now he laughs......until i tell hi9m offline what I was going to say.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

Get your Kenpo gloves on........
:boxing:
:asian:


----------



## JD_Nelson (Jun 16, 2002)

Could someone please explain this tire dummy, 

Something to build as a training tool???


~~~Salute~~~:asian: 

Jeremy


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 16, 2002)

JD,

  A tire dummy is a FMA/IMA tool used for training with sticks, knives, empty hands, elbows, knees, high and low kicks, and anything else you can think of..........

Its a 6-7 foot height semi-portable unit weighing around 150 lbs, and depending on your skill as a scrounger, can be made for as little as the cost of two bags of Quickcrete and some carriage bolts, nuts & washers.

  The one I have is modeled after my schools version and is way kewl for my personal uses.

The only other one I have is a Century "Bob" torso dummy for eyes, ears, nose & throat work :erg:


More later


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 16, 2002)

Do you have any instructions on making one posted or on a web site?

I'd like to know how to make one.


:asian:


----------



## JD_Nelson (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info!!!  

Do you have any pictures of this tire dummy??  I would like to see it so I could possibly make a copy.  I think I might have the means to make something like this.  Although I am not training sticks or knives yet, I would be interested in a visual.  


Thank you,

~~~Salute~~~:asian: 

Jeremy


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2002)

is tending a wounded wing right now, I have a list of components and if he does not have a scanner, I will scan in his pictures(provided he lets me) and post them, after I get my DSL line up and configured to my network.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 18, 2002)

"Tire dummy hits back!!!!!!!! Story at 10, Film at 11"


:rofl: :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 18, 2002)

Hah, Hah, Hah............

  You play the game and sometimes you get dinged/bruised.

In this case a FUGG-LEY bruise following the inside of the arm (brachial tract?) from armpit to about mid forearm. 

Truly "The Mother of all Stick Tip Track Marks!" :erg:

I'll get the pix to Seig in the AM for posting at 11.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 18, 2002)

Just couldn't resist an attempt at humor   



:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 19, 2002)

must be getting to you.......:rofl: 
:rofl:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 19, 2002)

As I sit here in Denver, it's raining for the first time in a month!!

Yesterday the smoke was so thick you could only see the very tops of the buildings downtown. When the fire first started by the second day there was ash falling all over the city. It looks like some rain might be falling there tonight  .


:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

I have the pics and as soon as my DSL is up and running at the house, I will scan them in and post them.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2002)

That will be neato!
hurry up!!

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

with Citizen's communications.  It was supposed to be on Tuesday, it wasn't.  They tried to fix it remotely and could not, they are sending out a technician today.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 20, 2002)

Hopefully Citizens does not get "Kaned" by Seig.........

 Whoops, some bad AM humour today.

  Once Seig gets the minor details taken care of, I will try to post assembly instructions for your persusal.


----------



## Seig (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Hopefully Citizens does not get "Kaned" by Seig.........
> 
> *


Trust me, you do *NOT* want to go there.....


----------



## JD_Nelson (Jul 15, 2002)

or Pictures????


Salute :asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2443


----------

